
Millennials may need to double how much they save for retirement - JSeymourATL
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/get-there/wp/2017/01/09/millennials-may-need-to-double-how-much-they-save-for-retirement/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_gt-millennials-955am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.ec84953881ca
======
soreasan
As a millennial I honestly think we'll benefit from the baby boomers being
forced to sell their stock as they approach retirement. The baby boomers
selling stock will increase supply which will decrease prices. Maybe those
stocks won't grow a lot for the next few decades, but by the time I retire in
4 decades the market will probably have had enough time to start growing.

